# Boot from USB freezes - FreeBSD 9.1



## oliwiak82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Dell Latitude e6400 laptop and would like to have a recovery system installed on the USB pen-drive. After successful install I wanted to finish configuration. Then I faced problem while booting from USB - link -> http://imageshack.us/f/717/20130307041.jpg/

This happens randomly. Sometimes I can boot with out problem and some times not. I have tried ZFS as root and UFS. Also tried a different USB stick. Also booting from other laptops gives the same result. Can anyone help me track the problem?


```
root@laptop-usb:/root # uname -a
FreeBSD laptop-usb.no-ip.org 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64


root@laptop-usb:/ # cat /boot/loader.conf
zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:usbroot/ROOT/test"
kern.cam.boot_delay=10000

root@laptop-usb:/ # cat /etc/rc.conf
zfs_enable="YES"
hostname="laptop-usb.no-ip.org"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Load the following kernel modules
kld_list="mmc mmcsd scd acpi_video"
# FSCK Enhancements
fsck_y_enable="YES"
# powerd: adaptive speed while on AC power, adaptive while on battery power
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive" # set CPU frequency
# enable HAL / DBUS
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
# Enable FSC
fscd_enable="YES"

root@laptop-usb:/ # cat /etc/sysctl.conf |grep -v "^#"
hw.snd.default_unit=0
hw.usb.no_shutdown_wait=1
kern.shutdown.poweroff_delay=500

root@laptop-usb:/ # zfs list
NAME                      USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
usbroot                  5.68G  1.64G    33K  legacy
usbroot/ROOT             4.35G  1.64G    31K  legacy
usbroot/ROOT/9.1release   504K  1.64G  2.32G  legacy
usbroot/ROOT/test        4.35G  1.64G  4.35G  legacy
usbroot/swap              132M  1.75G  21.2M  -
usbroot/usr-home         1.20G  1.64G  1.20G  /usr/home

root@laptop-usb:/ # zfs mount
usbroot/ROOT/test               /
usbroot/usr-home                /usr/home

root@laptop-usb:/ # beadm list
BE         Active Mountpoint  Space Created
9.1release -      -            1.7M 2013-02-24 13:25
test       NR     /            4.4G 2013-02-24 23:34


root@laptop-usb:/ # usbconfig
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen2.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen3.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen4.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen5.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen6.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus6, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen6.2: <Firebird USB Flash Drive SanDisk> at usbus6, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen5.2: <product 0x7761 vendor 0x0b97> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen5.3: <O2Micro CCID SC Reader O2> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen5.4: <Biometric Coprocessor STMicroelectronics> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON

root@laptop-usb:/ # dmesg
uhub6: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen6.2: <SanDisk> at usbus6
umass0: <SanDisk Firebird USB Flash Drive, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.26, addr 2> on usbus6
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4100
umass0:4:0:-1: Attached to scbus4
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SanDisk Cruzer Fit 1.26> Removable Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 7633MB (15633408 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 973C)

root@laptop-usb:/ # gpart show da0
=>      34  15633341  da0  GPT  (7.5G)
        34       256    1  freebsd-boot  (128k)
       290  15633085    2  freebsd-zfs  (7.5G)
```

Any hint would be nice.
Thanks


----------

